# durch Link Script auf der Festplatte ausführen



## marko2838 (9. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte von meiner Homepage aus ein Script ausführen, welches auf meiner Festplatte liegt.
Dazu habe ich folgende Zeile programmiert:

<P ALIGN=LEFT><FONT SIZE=4 STYLE="font-size: 16pt"><A HREF="/dev/sda7/temp/beispiel.sh">NameDesLinks</A></FONT></P>

Ich befürchte, das es daran liegt, das ich nicht weiss, wie ich das Script im Verzeichnis 
/temp/beispiel.sh ausführen kann. Bekomme halt so immer nur die Meldung, dass die Datei nicht gefunden werden konnte, da das Programm wohl auf dem Server erwartet wird.Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee, wie der richtige Ausdruck für diese Zeile lautet?


----------



## Maik (10. August 2008)

Hi,

versteh ich das jetzt richtig, dass du von außerhalb (Webserver) auf die Festplatte deines PCs zugreifen willst?

mfg Maik


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (10. August 2008)

Ich denke kaum, dass das Programm irgendwie so ausgeführt werden kann, geschweige denn mit HTML etc. Dafür brauchst du eine komplexere Sprache wie C++.Kurze Erklärung warum dein Ansatz nicht funktioniert:
Der Browser versucht die Datei zu öffnen und abzubilden, aber nicht auszuführen. Genau wie wenn du im Internet eine http://www.link.de/program.exe Seite aufrufst wird das Programm ja auch gedownloadet als das es startet.


----------



## marko2838 (10. August 2008)

@Maik: Ja.

@Nord-Süd-Richtung: Also das kann so nicht stimmen. Ich kann anscheinend schon durch den Browser eine Datei ausführen. Ich habe diesen Code auf meiner Festplatte ausprobiert bevor ich die Datei auf den Server übertragen habe. Nach dem Übertragen, wusste ich nur nicht, wie ich den Syntax abändern muss, um mein Ziel zu erreichen.


----------



## Maik (10. August 2008)

Klar, wenn du das Script direkt von deinem Rechner / deiner Festplatte aus aufrufst bzw. überprüfst, gibt's da auch keine Probleme mit dem URL zur Resource.

Wenn du aber von außen auf die Festplatte zugreifen willst, wirst du hierfür wohl so eine Art Netzwerk, Gateway, oder VPN  (Virtual Private Network) einrichten müssen - bin in solchen Fragen leider nicht so bewandert, aber so könnte ich mir das zumindest vorstellen 

--- Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr! ---

Ich schieb das Thema dann mal besser zu den Profis im Netzwerk-Forum - vielleicht können die dir einen entscheidenen Tipp geben.

mfg Maik

P.S. Nur mal blöd nachgehakt, warum packst du das Script eigentlich nicht direkt auf den Webserver, und rufst es von dort aus?


----------



## marko2838 (10. August 2008)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Das Script würde ein Passwort enthalten. daher wäre es nicht so klasse, wenn ich die Datei auf den Webserrver packe. 
Ich hab versucht, mir ein Schutzmechanismus auszudenken, wobei nicht jeder bestimmte files, welche auf dem Webserver gepackt und verschlüsselt vorliegen, einsehen kann. Sondern halt nur eine bestimmter Kreis von Leuten, die dieses kleine Script auf dem Rechner haben.
Diese Dateien sollen dann auf die Festplatte kopiert werden und danach schließlich in diesen Ordner entpacken. Anschließend soll die entpackte Datei ausgeführt werden.

Gruss
Markus


----------

